

Bitcoin Startup 21 Unveils Product Plan: Embeddable Chips for Smartphones - ISL
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/18/bitcoin-startup-21-unveils-product-plan-embeddable-mining-chips/?mod=rss_Technology

======
HashHishBang
It's probably way too far out for anyone to make any real judgements on this.
Additionally I will qualify the rest of the text with the information that I
find BitCoin more silly and revolutionary.

That being said...What the actual fuck? From an embedded mining chip in
smartphones, to not focusing specifically on mining(?), to a distinctly finite
currency (at least as I understand it) being referred to as an “infinite
stream of digital currency".

This does not inspire confidence, no...

It actually seems to get to the level of the Fry "not-sure-if" meme in the
next paragraph when quoting Mr. Srinivasan.

>The product launch reflects 21’s view that “bitcoin will ultimately be seen
as a fundamental system resource on par with CPU, bandwidth, hard drive space
and RAM,”

I feel one must question at the very least the motives of a person who wants
MONEY to be a fundamental system resource. Woe unto us when we open a system
monitor to see an account balance next to our consumed physical/virtual
memory.

